# Job Opportunities - Telecom?



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey folks,

I am contempalting moving to Dubai and wanted to see what kind of job opportunities are out there.

I am currently an Account Manager for Sprint(Wireless Sales). I have been with the company for a little over 6 years and have held various sales related positions. 

From my research, Du and Etisalat are the only Telco companies in Dubai --
I have already submitted my resume on their websites.

So, what are my options? How hard would it be for me to find a job? What kind of salary can I expect? I am looking for either a Sales manager or an Account manager position.

Thanks,


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Timberwolf78 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I am contempalting moving to Dubai and wanted to see what kind of job opportunities are out there.
> 
> ...



Anybody?????????


----------

